# Δικαίωμα στην καύση



## cythere (Jul 24, 2008)

Λίγο μακάβριο σαν θέμα, αλλά ουσιαστικής σημασίας για κάποιους από εμάς...
Το πρώτο βήμα, επιτέλους, για την καύση των νεκρών στην Ελλάδα έγινε.
Υποψιάζομαι ότι οι παπάδες θ' αρχίζουν να φωνάζουν όταν γυρίσουν από τις διακοπές τους (τους έχουν πέσει και πολλά τελευταία με την Τήλο, κτλ.).

Από το skai.gr:
Και στη χώρα μας θα επιτρέπεται πλέον η αποτέφρωση των νεκρών και η λειτουργία ειδικών κέντρων αποτέφρωσης, σύμφωνα με σχέδιο Προεδρικού Διατάγματος που κατατέθηκε για επεξεργασία στο Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας.
Σύμφωνα με το διάταγμα, άδεια για αποτέφρωση νεκρού θα δίνεται από το Δήμαρχο ή τον Κοινοτάρχη μετά την πάροδο 60 ωρών από το θάνατο.
Πρϋπόθεση αποτελεί να υπάρχει ρητή δήλωση του εκλιπόντα ότι επιθυμούσε να αποτεφρωθεί μετά θάνατον, ή σχετική δήλωση των πλησιέστερων συγγενών μέχρι τετάρτου βαθμού.

Και η σχετική είδηση από το in.gr.


----------



## danae (Jul 25, 2008)

Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι είχαμε ξαναχαρεί με αυτήν την είδηση πριν από καιρό;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 25, 2008)

Άντε με το καλό να ξεπήξουν τα νεκροταφεία της χώρας. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι αν εφαρμοστεί και γίνει δημοφιλές πολύς κόσμος που ζει πλουσιοπάροχα από τα "παρά" του επαγγέλματος, θα μείνει στους δρόμους.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 25, 2008)

Πάντως, παρ' όλο που όντως η καύση δίνει λύση στο θέμα του χώρου, από οικολογική άποψη δεν πρέπει να είναι πολύ αποδεκτή. Δεν θέλω να γίνω περισσότερο περιγραφική και μακάβρια αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι καλύτερα να ξαναμπαίνεις στην τροφική αλυσίδα, παρά να γίνεσαι στάχτη και καπνός (και CO2, ίσως  ).
Το άλλο θετικό της καύσης πέρα από το θέμα του χώρου, είναι η απόλυτα σίγουρη αποφυγή του εφιάλτη μου, σαν κλειστοφοβική που είμαι, να ξυπνήσω κλεισμένη σε ένα αποπνιχτικό φέρετρο και να πεθάνω από ασφυξία και τρομάρα! 

Το πολύ ουσιαστικό όμως θέμα για μένα, δεν είναι τόσο η καύση ή η ταφή. *Η τελετή* είναι που με νοιάζει περισσότερο, και αυτό δεν το έχω καταλάβει καλά: Μπορεί κάποιος, άσχετα από την κατάληξη του σαρκίου του, να απαιτήσει να μην τον ψάλλουν; Στο κάτω-κάτω, τα κοιμητήρια ανήκουν στους Δήμους, όχι στην Εκκλησία! Όχι ότι βιάζομαι , αλλά ξέρει κανείς κάτι για το θέμα αυτό;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 25, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Πάντως, παρ' όλο που όντως η καύση δίνει λύση στο θέμα του χώρου, από οικολογική άποψη δεν πρέπει να είναι πολύ αποδεκτή.



Λες; Εγώ έχω ακούσει ότι τα πτώματα στα περισσότερα νεκροταφεία δεν *αποσυντίθενται* λόγω κορεσμού του εδάφους. Και νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν και διάφορες άλλες παρενέργειες.

Τεσπα... το αφήνω, πολύ μακάβριο (τα ζόμπι δεν είναι χορτοφάγα)


----------



## cythere (Jul 25, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Το πολύ ουσιαστικό όμως θέμα για μένα, δεν είναι τόσο η καύση ή η ταφή. *Η τελετή* είναι που με νοιάζει περισσότερο, και αυτό δεν το έχω καταλάβει καλά: Μπορεί κάποιος, άσχετα από την κατάληξη του σαρκίου του, να απαιτήσει να μην τον ψάλλουν; Στο κάτω-κάτω, τα κοιμητήρια ανήκουν στους Δήμους, όχι στην Εκκλησία! Όχι ότι βιάζομαι , αλλά ξέρει κανείς κάτι για το θέμα αυτό;


 
Λοιπόν, Έλσα, από μία γρήγορη ματιά που έριξα, βρήκα ότι ουσιαστικά πολιτική κηδεία δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα. Ακόμα κι αν είσαι δηλωμένος(η) άθεος(η), βουδιστής ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, πρέπει να έχεις γερό βίσμα για να μην σε _διαβάσουν_ στο τέλος. 

Από άρθρο των Νέων του 2005:
H κηδεία του Χαρίλαου Φλωράκη μπόρεσε να γίνει πολιτική, να έχει και διάρκεια και υπόσταση και συγκίνηση. Στην περίπτωσή του βρέθηκαν οι λέξεις, οι κινήσεις, οι αίθουσες για την τελετουργία του αποχαιρετισμού. Επειδή ήταν αυτός που ήταν, διατέθηκε το γραφείο του KKE, επινοήθηκαν τα υπόλοιπα. Όταν όμως πεθαίνει κάποιος απλός θνητός, που έχει αφήσει εντολή για πολιτική κηδεία, τα πράγματα δεν είναι έτσι. Στην πραγματικότητα δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει πολιτική κηδεία στη σημερινή Ελλάδα. Δεν υπάρχει χώρος, ούτε πρόβλεψη. Στην περίπτωση του Χαρίλαου Φλωράκη υπήρχε η λύση της μεταφοράς στο μακρινό χωριό. Ζήτησε ακριβώς πού να τον θάψουν, καταφέρνοντας έτσι να εξαιρέσει τον εαυτό του από τη δικαιοδοσία της Εκκλησίας. Αυτό όμως είναι εντελώς μοναδικό. Αν κάποιος κοινός θνητός θέλει να το κάνει, ουσιαστικά δεν μπορεί. Με πολλές προσπάθειες και διαβήματα, κάποιος που πεθαίνει στην Αθήνα, όπου οι παπάδες δεν μπορούν να παρακολουθήσουν κι όλο τον κόσμο, μπορεί να καταφέρει να περάσει απέξω από την πόρτα της εκκλησίας, η οποία οπωσδήποτε δεσπόζει στο νεκροταφείο. Δεν υπάρχουν και πολλά περιθώρια για τελετές, και το φέρετρο θα έχει οπωσδήποτε σταυρό επάνω. Στην πραγματικότητα φεύγει χωρίς αποχαιρετισμό, περιφρονημένος. Υπάρχει κάποια ισχνή παρουσία άλλων θρησκειών, εβραϊκό νεκροταφείο, και μουσουλμανικό στη Θράκη. Βουδιστές δεν πεθαίνουν ποτέ στην Ελλάδα; Πάντως οι άθεοι, αν δεν θελήσουν θρησκευτική κηδεία, δεν έχουν καθόλου κηδεία. Πολιτικά βαφτίσια ίσως γίνονται, πολιτικοί γάμοι σίγουρα, αλλά στον θάνατο η Εκκλησία έχει κρατήσει την αποκλειστική διαχείριση, το ουσιαστικό μονοπώλιο, εκ των πραγμάτων. Τόσο, που νομίζουμε ότι δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να αποχαιρετά κανείς τον κόσμο, εκτός από το να της παραδίνεται. Και βέβαια κάνουμε λάθος.

Άρα, βλέπουμε, δυστυχώς, ότι στην Ελλάδα η ελευθερία του να "φύγεις" σύμφωνα με τα πιστεύω και τις πεποιθήσεις σου δεν υπάρχει.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 25, 2008)

cythere said:


> Λοιπόν, Έλσα, από μία γρήγορη ματιά που έριξα, βρήκα ότι ουσιαστικά πολιτική κηδεία δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα. Ακόμα κι αν είσαι δηλωμένος(η) άθεος(η), βουδιστής ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, πρέπει να έχεις γερό βίσμα για να μην σε _διαβάσουν_ στο τέλος.



Ευχαριστώ για το ψάξιμο!
Να συμπληρώσω ότι εκτός από τον Χαρίλαο Φλωράκη, πολιτική κηδεία έγινε και για τον -ένθερμο υποστηρικτή της, όσο ζούσε- Λέοντα Αυδή (υποψήφιο δήμαρχο Αθηνών) αλλά και για τον άτυχο Θανάση Παπαρήγα. 
_Να υποθέσω λοιπόν ότι για να έχεις την ευκαιρία να επιλέξεις πολιτική ταφή πρέπει να είσαι μέλος του ΚΚΕ; Ή «επώνυμος»;_

Οι αλλόθρησκοι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα απ' όσο ξέρω, αν η θρησκεία τους είναι αναγνωρισμένη στην Ελλάδα. Απλώς θάβονται στις -εγκαταλειμμένες συνήθως- παρυφές των κοιμητηρίων.


----------



## curry (Jul 25, 2008)

Αλλιώς μάλλον πρέπει να πας στα δικαστήρια και να βαλσαμώσεις τον μακαρίτη μέχρι να βρεις άκρη (συγχωρήστε μου το μακάβριο του πράγματος, αλλά, δεδομένων των συνθηκών σ' αυτή τη χώρα...)


----------



## Katerina_A (Jul 25, 2008)

Τελείως πληροφοριακά, πολιτική κηδεία έγινε πριν από μερικά χρόνια (το 2004 νομίζω) και για το Μήτσο Σαχίνη, πρώην βουλευτή του ΚΚΕ και πατέρα του Αγάπιου Σαχίνη, μέλους του ΚΚΕ και δημοτικού συμβούλου Θεσσαλονίκης.
Άλλος ένας λόγος για να υποθέσουμε ότι (στην Ελλάδα) μέλος του ΚΚΕ πρέπει να είναι κανείς για να ταφεί με πολιτική κηδεία...


----------



## Costas (Jul 26, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Λες; Εγώ έχω ακούσει ότι τα πτώματα στα περισσότερα νεκροταφεία δεν *αποσυντίθενται* λόγω κορεσμού του εδάφους. Και νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν και διάφορες άλλες παρενέργειες.
> 
> Τεσπα... το αφήνω, πολύ μακάβριο (τα ζόμπι δεν είναι χορτοφάγα)



Συγγενής μου πρώτου βαθμού, 3 χρόνια μετά την ταφή, κατά την εκταφή, ήθελε λίγο ακόμα (αφέθηκε για άλλον ένα χρόνο), αλλά πάντως είχε αποσυντεθεί στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος του, εκτός από τη μια κάλτσα, που ήταν ακόμα περασμένη άψογα γύρω από το σκελετό του ταρσού. Ίσως ήταν νάυλον.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 21, 2013)

How would you like to grow into a tree after you die?
This is a Bios Urn, a completely biodegradable urn that contains a single tree seed. When planted, the tree seed is nourished by and absorbs the nutrients from the ashes. The urn itself is made from coconut shell and contains compacted peat and cellulose. The ashes are mixed with this, and the seed placed inside. You can even choose which type of tree you'd like to grow!
So which would you prefer; leaving behind a tree or a tombstone?
Από εδώ: I fucking love science


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2013)

Εν τω μεταξύ, σ' αυτή την καλή χώρα των συνεχών αναβολών και των καραπαγιωμένων συμφερόντων, ούτε σε ένα αποτεφρωτήριο δεν μπορεί να επενδύσει κανείς.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 22, 2013)

Πόσο θα 'θελα, ό,τι έχει περισσέψει από μένα, να γίνει ένα φουντωτό πλατάνι!


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2013)

Λυπάμαι παιδιά, αλλά ό,τι έχει περισσέψει από εσάς δεν θα γίνει δέντρο. Θα γίνει λίπασμα για το δέντρο ίσως, αλλά δέντρο με τίποτα. 
Και παρεμπιπτόντως, ήδη κάτι από εσάς γίνεται κάτι άλλο: η σκόνη που μαζεύετε όποτε καθαρίζετε το σπίτι σας είναι κατά μεγάλο μέρος δικά σας κύτταρα. 
Ομοίως, το κατακάθι στα παλαιού τύπου αρώματα, εκείνα που τα βάζεις με το μαραφέτι σα βελόνα.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 22, 2013)

SBE said:


> Λυπάμαι παιδιά, αλλά ό,τι έχει περισσέψει από εσάς δεν θα γίνει δέντρο. Θα γίνει λίπασμα για το δέντρο ίσως, αλλά δέντρο με τίποτα.
> Και παρεμπιπτόντως, ήδη κάτι από εσάς γίνεται κάτι άλλο: η σκόνη που μαζεύετε όποτε καθαρίζετε το σπίτι σας είναι κατά μεγάλο μέρος δικά σας κύτταρα.
> Ομοίως, το κατακάθι στα παλαιού τύπου αρώματα, εκείνα που τα βάζεις με το μαραφέτι σα βελόνα.



Ξέχωρα από το ότι με γοητεύει αφάνταστα η χρήση του δεύτερου πληθυντικού, που εμμέσως πλην σαφώς σε εξαιρεί από τις συγκεκριμένες διεργασίες, έχω να παρατηρήσω τα εξής:
Οι γνώσεις και η ευφυΐα μας είναι αρκετές ώστε να έχουμε επίγνωση του γεγονότος ότι μετά θάνατον δεν πρόκειται, _κανείς από μάς_, να γίνει κάτι άλλο εκτός από άμορφη οργανική ύλη που, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα θρέψει κανα χορταράκι και στη χειρότερη θα χορτάσει τις κατσαρίδες. Κατά συνέπεια, εκφράζουμε απλώς την ευχή να συμβεί το πρώτο --συμβολικά με το φουντωτό πλατάνι-- και όχι το δεύτερο. Αφού, σε πρακτικό επίπεδο, θα έχουμε προσφέρει στο συνάνθρωπό μας ό,τι μπορούμε από αυτά που έχει ανάγκη για τη ζωή και την υγεία του, και που ούτως ή άλλως προορίζονται να επιστρέψουν εκεί απ' όπου προήλθαν.

What's _your _excuse?


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2013)

Εγώ δεν χρειάζεται να βρω δικαιολογίες, γιατί δεν εύχομαι να γίνω λίπασμα για δέντρο ή οτιδήποτε άλλο θετικό και αισιόδοξο μετά θάνατον. Γιατί δεν ξέρω πως θα πεθάνω και δεν θα έχω τρόπο να βεβαιωθώ ότι εκτελούνται οι επιθυμίες μου όταν θα πεθάνω.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 22, 2013)

SBE said:


> Εγώ δεν χρειάζεται να βρω δικαιολογίες, γιατί δεν εύχομαι να γίνω λίπασμα για δέντρο ή οτιδήποτε άλλο θετικό και αισιόφδοξο μετά θάνατον. Γιατί δεν ξέρω πως θα πεθάνω και δεν θα έχω τρόπο να βεβαιωθώ ότι εκτελούνται οι επιθυμίες μου όταν θα πεθάνω.



Ok, fair enough. Άλλωστε και οι κατσαρίδες κάτι θα πρέπει να φάνε...


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 22, 2013)

SBE said:


> Γιατί δεν ξέρω πώς θα πεθάνω και δεν θα έχω τρόπο να βεβαιωθώ ότι εκτελούνται οι επιθυμίες μου όταν θα πεθάνω.


Έλα τώρα. Όσο είμαστε υγιείς, κανένας μας δεν ξέρει πώς θα πεθάνει, ούτε κανένας μας μπορεί να βεβαιωθεί ότι θα εκτελεστούν οι επιθυμίες του, αλλά αυτό δεν μας εμποδίζει να εκφράζουμε επιθυμίες ή ευχές.


----------



## sarant (Feb 22, 2013)

Κι εγώ είμαι υπέρ του δικαιώματος κτλ. και ο πατέρας μου καύση έλεγε ότι θα ήθελε, αν υπήρχε στην Ελλάδα -αν και περισσότερο δεν ήθελε θρησκευτική ταφή, κι αυτό το κάναμε. Πάντως μια καύση που είδα στο Παρίσι δεν μου άρεσε. Σκόρπισαν τις στάχτες σε έναν ειδικό χώρο που έχουν, ανάμεσα σε κάτι δέντρα. Στη Γαλλία απαγορεύεται να πάρεις τις στάχτες σπίτι σου. 

Στο μεμόριαλ σέρβις του Τέρενς Ριζ (Reese), ενός διάσημου παίχτη και συγγραφέα μπριτζ που είχαμε συνεργαστεί λίγο, η κατά πολύ νεότερη σύζυγός του μού είπε "I brought his assets, I donated them to the club", και δεν καταλάβαινα τι assets μπορεί να δώρισε στη λέσχη μπριτζ (όπου γινόταν και η τελετή). Μετά, έτυχε να συνταξιδέψουμε στο τρένο προς Λονδίνο, οπότε είπαμε πολλά ακόμα και συνειδητοποίησα ότι είχε χαρίσει στον σύλλογο τις στάχτες του Τέρενς, his ashes!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 22, 2013)

Μην ξεχνάτε πάντα να σαλιώνετε το δάχτυλο για να δείτε από πού φυσάει:






Και ναι, μην επενδύετε στο αποτεφρωτήριο. Εγώ ήλπιζα στο δήμο Βόλου που το ενέκρινε πέρυσι, αλλά ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση. Η Θεσσαλονίκη ακούγεται πάλι, για να δούμε τι θα γίνει. Ευτυχώς υγιαίνω ακόμη. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 22, 2013)

Πρόσφατα πέθανε ένας θείος μου και τον πήγαν στη Βουλγαρία για καύση. Στοίχισε όσο μια μέτρια κηδεία, όχι πολυτελείας. Το γραφείο έφερε πίσω την τέφρα και τα ξαδέρφια μου την έθαψαν στη ρίζα ενός δέντρου στον κήπο τους. Και μάλιστα, τη μισή εδώ στην Ελλάδα και την άλλη μισή στην Αμερική όπου μένουν μόνιμα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2013)

SBE said:


> Γιατί δεν ξέρω πως θα πεθάνω [...]


Εγώ πάλι θα επιμείνω ότι κάποιες φορές θα πρέπει να προσέχουμε τους τόνους μας μια και μπορεί να υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στο «εγώ δεν ξέρω με ποιον τρόπο θα πεθάνω» (πώς) και το «εγώ δεν ξέρω ότι θα πεθάνω, μπορεί και να μην πεθάνω» (πως).  Και την SBE την έχω να θέλει να πει το δεύτερο.


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2013)

Δυστυχώς, το πρώτο ισχύει για όλους, ακόμα και για μένα. 
Και μπορεί να είναι και πιο κοντά απ'όσο λένε οι στατιστικές. 
Σχετικά με την καύση: άμα είναι να γίνει όπως στην Ιλιάδα, με τελετουργίες και με όλο το σόι να παρακολουθεί το θέαμα, νο πρόμπλεμ. Άμα είναι να γίνει με τον τρόπο που γίνεται σήμερα, σε κλειστό κλίβανο που κάπου διάβασα ότι με το που κλείνει το κουρτινάκι σου βγάζουν τα δόντια (ψεύτικα ή με σφραγίσματα υδραργύρου) για να αποφευχθούν αναθυμιάσεις επιβλαβείς για το περιβάλλον κλπ κλπ, όχι ευχαριστώ. Αυτές είναι προσωπικές απόψεις και δεν πρόκειται να τις αλλάξετε, οπότε ελπίζω να μην πιάσουμε συζήτηση για το θέμα. Επιπλέον, για μένα υπάρχει και κάτι ακόμα: δεν έχω παιδιά, σκυλιά, στενούς συγγενείς. Δεν έχω προσφέρει τίποτα στην επιστήμη, στην τεχνολογία, στη λογοτεχνία κλπ. Κανένας δεν πρόκειται να με θυμάται καμιά δεκαετία μετά το θάνατό μου ή όταν θα πεθάνει κι ο τελευταίος που με έχει γνωρίσει. Οπότε μου αρέσει η ιδέα ότι μπορεί σε μερικές χιλιάδες χρόνια μπορεί να γίνει ό,τι έχει απομείνει από μένα αντικείμενο μελέτης από τους αρχαιολόγους του μέλλοντος. Ποιός ξέρει, μπορεί να με βάλουν σε κανέναν μουσείο να με βλέπουν οι μαθητές και να τρομάζουν. Ή μπορεί να γράψει κανέναν κανένα πέιπερ για τη διατροφή στον 21ο αιώνα και τα σφραγίσματα. Αν και το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι δεν πρόκειται να μείνει ούτε κοκκαλάκι για δείγμα. 
Να προσθέσω και κάτι μακάβριο στη συζήτηση.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 23, 2013)

SBE said:


> μου αρέσει η ιδέα ότι μπορεί σε μερικές χιλιάδες χρόνια μπορεί να γίνει ό,τι έχει απομείνει απο μένα αντικείμενο μελέτης από τους αρχαιολόγους του μέλλοντος. Ποιός ξέρει, μπορεί να με βάλουν σε κανέναν μουσέιο να με βλέπουν οι μαθητές και να τρομάζουν. Ή μπορεί να γραψει κανέναν κανένα πείπερ για τη διατροφή στον 21ο αιώνα και τα σφραγίσματα.


Ίσως σου αρέσει η ιδέα να γίνεις έργο τέχνης, όπως αυτοί εδώ. Επίσης ίσως σου αρέσει η ιδέα να δωρίσεις το σώμα σου στην επιστήμη για να το αξιοποιήσει από τώρα και να μην περιμένει κάτι χιλιάδες χρόνια. :)

Προσωπικά, έχω επιλέξει να δωρίσω τα χρήσιμα, και τα ρέστα να καούν. Τώρα αν οι κληρονόμοι θελήσουν να τα χώσουν στη γλάστρα με το βασιλικό, να τα βάλουν στα μελομακάρονα ή να τα σκορπίσουν στο σιντριβάνι της πλατείας, δικός τους λογαριασμός. :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2013)

Νομίζω στους κουραμπιέδες βάζεις στάχτη, όχι στα μελομακάρονα, αλλά τώρα μου δίνεις ιδέες.
Έτσι θα γίνεται πράξη το "τον έφαγα, δεν πρόλαβε να με φάει" και λοιπές εκφράσεις. 

Πάντως, για αν το συνδέσουμε με την επικαιρότητα, διάβαζα ότι η δολοφονημένη σύντροφος του Πιστόριους αποτεφρώθηκε και αναρωτιόμουν πώς γίνεται, από τη στιγμή που πρόκειται για έγκλημα, να δόθηκε τόσο γρήγορα η σχετική άδεια. Ναι, ξέρω, ο ιατροδικαστής έκανε τη δουλειά του, έγραψε την έκθεσή του, και μάλλον δεν σηκώνει αναθεώρηση, αλλά και πάλι...


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 23, 2013)

SBE said:


> Νομίζω στους κουραμπιέδες βάζεις στάχτη, όχι στα μελομακάρονα, αλλά τώρα μου δίνεις ιδέες.


Μελομακάρονα με αλισίβα. 
Κουραμπιέδες με αλισίβα.


----------



## Earion (Feb 23, 2013)

Εκεί που παραπέμπεις Αόρατη Μελάνη (BODIES...The Exhibition) δεν λένε ότι το κάνουν για χάρη της τέχνης, αλλά για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς. Έχω όμως την υποψία ότι πήραν την ιδέα και ανταγωνίζονται ευθέως μιαν άλλη έκθεση, που είχε έρθει κι εδώ. Για εκείνην ο διοργανωτής της (Gunther von Hagens) έλεγε πως είναι τέχνη. Δεν με έπεισε, όπως δεν έπεισε και πολλούς άλλους. Πολλά ακούστηκαν, κι εδώ κι αλλού, διαμαρτυρίες για το αν μπορεί το ίδιο το ανθρώπινο σώμα μουμιοποιημένο, πλαστικοποιημένο, σαβανωμένο ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, να αποτελέσει τεχνούργημα, σε βάρος της ιερότητάς του. Το καλύτερο που άκουσα ήταν ένα καλαμπούρι: Αφού πρόκειται για έργα τέχνης, να μαζέψουμε λεφτά με έρανο και να παραγγείλουμε στον ιεροφάντη αυτής της τέχνης, τον Γκύντερ φον Χάγκενς, να φτιάξει την αυτοπροσωπογραφία του!


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2015)

*Η βαρβαρότητα του ελληνικού κράτους*
Ανδρέας Ζαμπούκας (protagon.gr)

Ένας υπέροχος και κυρίως ελεύθερος άνθρωπος έφυγε από τη ζωή. Τόσο έπρεπε να ζήσει, τόσο έζησε. Ο Μηνάς Χατζησάββας πέθανε ενώ ακόμα είχε να προσφέρει πολλά στο θέατρο και στον κινηματογράφο.

Επιθυμία του ήταν να έχει μια πολιτική κηδεία και να αποτεφρωθεί. Οπως δικαιούται ο κάθε πολίτης που ζει και δημιουργεί σε μια συνταγματική Δημοκρατία με σεβασμό στα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα και στις ελευθερίες του ατόμου. Κι όμως, ο Μηνάς Χατζησάββας θα «ταξιδέψει» αναγκαστικά στο εξωτερικό για να αποτεφρωθεί μετά την πολιτική κηδεία... Ο συνάδελφός του ηθοποιός Γιώργος Κοτανίδης κοινοποίησε την τελευταία επιθυμία του και αναφέρει: «Η κηδεία του θα είναι πολιτική όπως επιθυμούσε ο ίδιος και θα γίνει την Τετάρτη στις 12.00 στο Α’ Νεκροταφείο. Σύμφωνα με την επιθυμία του θα ακολουθήσει αποτέφρωση του νεκρού που θα γίνει εκτός Ελλάδας, λόγω βαρβαρότητας της ελληνικής πολιτείας που αρνείται να επιτρέψει την καύση των νεκρών...».

Αναρωτιέμαι, πραγματικά, μέχρι πού μπορεί να φτάσει το θράσος αυτών των ανθρώπων που συντηρούν αυτό το πανίσχυρο φασιστικό δίκτυο της αυθαιρεσίας. Αναρωτιέμαι για άλλη μια φορά, με ποιο δικαίωμα επιτρέπουμε σε μια ευνομούμενη πολιτεία να συντηρεί ένα παράλληλο «εθιμικό φέουδο» μέσα στο συνταγματικό της κράτος. Από πού κι ως πού η Εκκλησία ασκεί τέτοια επιρροή σε θεσμούς και διοικήσεις, ώστε να μην μπορούν ακόμα οι πολίτες να διαχειριστούν το ίδιο τους το σώμα και μετά θάνατον;

Χάρη σε μια τροποποίηση της νομοθεσίας που έγινε πέρυσι, τα αποτεφρωτήρια δεν ανήκουν πλέον χωρικά στα νεκροταφεία. Ελα όμως που το δικαίωμα ίδρυσης αποτεφρωτηρίου νεκρών εξακολουθούν να έχουν μόνο οι δήμοι! Οι οποίοι δεν μπορούν να αντισταθούν επαρκώς στις αντιδράσεις της Εκκλησίας και ακραίων θρησκευτικών κύκλων. Και ο πλησιέστερος διαθέσιμος χώρος βρίσκεται στη Σόφια της Βουλγαρίας και είναι ιδιωτικός.

Ας μη γελιόμαστε. Έχουμε να κάνουμε με εμπόριο ψυχών και θανάτου. Πρόκειται για μια τεράστια βιομηχανία που δεν θέλει να χάσει ούτε έναν δήμο της χώρας. Ούτε μια περιοχή στην επικράτεια. Γιατί πολύ απλά γνωρίζει ότι θα ανοίξει ο ασκός του Αιόλου και θα σπάσουν χρυσοφόρα δίκτυα, με απώλειες εκατομμυρίων ευρώ.

Σε κάθε τέτοια όμως περίπτωση εκείνο που με τρομάζει είναι η στάση της πολιτείας και ειδικά των δημάρχων. Μα ούτε ένας δεν κατάφερε μέχρι τώρα να κερδίσει τη μάχη; Ούτε καν ο Μπουτάρης που ο ίδιος μετέφερε τη γυναίκα του στη Βουλγαρία;

Είναι ντροπή για μια Δημοκρατία να παραδίδεται στη δικτατορία «ομάδων ειδικών συμφερόντων». Είναι χρέος των δημάρχων και των τοπικών κοινωνιών να απαιτήσουν και σ' αυτό αλλά και σε άλλα πολλά ζητήματα, μικρές ή μεγάλες επαναστάσεις από τους πολίτες τους. Είναι χρέος και κάποιων φωτισμένων ανθρώπων της Εκκλησίας να αποστασιοποιηθούν από τον αξιακό αμοραλισμό της, μήπως και περισώσουν κάτι από τον αναχρονισμό της.


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2015)

Προχτές άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο πρόγραμμα του Μπιμπισί για τον θάνατο στην Ελλάδα της κρίσης (όλα πλέον είναι «της κρίσης» εφόσον αναφέρονται στην Ελλάδα). Όποιος θέλει να το ακούσει, με τις γνωστές επιφυλάξεις ότι θα χρειαστείτε να ξεπεράσετε με κάποιον τρόπο τους περιορισμούς που βάζει το Μπιμπισί, βρίσκεται εδώ κι έχει κι ένα μικρό φιλμάκι. 

Επεσήμανα ένα λάθος στο πρόγραμμα, το οποίο υποψιάζομαι ότι η ρεπόρτερ το άφησε επίτηδες, γιατί δε νομίζω να μην είχε σχετική πληροφορία: το πρόγραμμα ξεκινάει εξηγώντας μας το πρόβλημα της έλλειψης χώρου και αναφέρει ότι σε κάποια νεκροταφεία μετά την τριετία τα τέλη πολλαπλασιάζονται, με αποτέλεσμα να εκβιάζεται στην ουσία η οικογένεια του νεκρού για εκταφή. Σε αυτό έχει δίκιο, σχετικά με το Α΄ Νεκροταφείο στην Αθήνα, που το έψαξα στο Γκουγκλ. Μετά όμως η ρεπόρτερ πηγαίνει στη Θεσσαλονίκη και παίρνει συνέντευξη από έναν κληρικό (επίσκοπο τον λέει, αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιος επίσκοπος), και τον ρωτάει «γιατί αναγκάζετε τον κόσμο να ξεθάβει τους νεκρούς του με το να ανεβάζετε τα τέλη;». Ο ιερέας τής λέει ότι κάνει λάθος και αρνείται ότι συμβάινει κάτι τέτοιο. Και επειδή το κοίταξα, όντως, στη Θεσσαλονίκη δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά στα τέλη όσα χρόνια και να χρησιμοποιείς τον τάφο και μάλιστα τα τέλη μειώθηκαν λόγω οικονομικής κρίσης. Δηλαδή ο κληρικός έχει δίκιο σε αυτό το σημείο (και αν είχα χρόνο θα έγραφα στο Μπιμπισί και θα παραπονιόμουνα ότι η ρεπόρτερ τους δεν έχει κάνει καλή έρευνα). 

Αλλά πέρα από αυτό, η εκπομπή ασχολείται για λίγο με την αποτέφρωση και για πολύ με άλλα ζητήματα που έχουν να κάνουν με το ελληνικό φολκλόρ που ακούγεται πολύ εξωτικό στου ακροατές του Μπιμπισί. 

Αυτό που μου έμεινε από την εκπομπή ήταν το ότι ακούσαμε από τη μια για ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν ξεπεράσει το θάνατο του συγγενή τους μετά από μια τριετία (που σίγουρα χρειάζονταν ψυχική υποστήριξη), κι από την άλλη για ανθρώπους που αδιαφορούν πλήρως για τους νεκρούς --με μια ακόμα δικαιολογία πλέον, το οικονομικό. 

ΥΓ. Βέβαια η αδιαφορία δεν είναι προνόμιο των φτωχών. Θυμάμαι κάποτε οργάνωνα μια εκδρομή/ ξενάγηση στο ελληνικό νεκροταφείο του Λονδίνου και μια απο τις κυρίες της φιλοπτώχου προσπάθησε να με αποτρέψει. Ο λόγος, όπως μου είπε κάποιος, ήταν γιατί το μαυσωλείο της οικογένειάς της, διατηρητέο έργο κάποιου διάσημου αρχιτέκτονα του 19ου αιώνα, είναι στο χάλι του το μαύρο. Η απόγονος του μεγιστάνα (ο οποίος όταν πέθανε άφησε περιουσία σημερινής αξίας κάτι δις) δεν ήθελε να πληρώσει για τη συντήρηση μεν, ντρεπόταν δε που ήταν ο τάφος χάλια.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2015)

Ας προσθέσουμε εδώ και το σχόλιο του Ανδρέα Παππά, στο athensvoice.gr.

*Στη Σόφια, αδελφοί μου, στη Σόφια*
http://www.athensvoice.gr/article/city-news-voices/πολιτικη/στη-σόφια-αδελφοί-μου-στη-σόφια

Σκέφτεσαι μήπως η σημερινή κυβέρνηση αποφασίσει να το σπρώξει το θέμα, θυμάσαι μετά ότι δεν είναι πρώτη ή δεύτερη φορά Αριστερά, είναι Συριζανέλ, ότι δίπλα στις ισορροπίες με τον στρατό κρατά και τις ισορροπίες με την Εκκλησία, και παύεις να ελπίζεις για πολλά πολλά προοδευτικά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 8, 2016)

“Ναι” στην αποτέφρωση είπε ο Δήμος Θεσσαλονίκης, 
Δεκεμβρίου 17, 2015


> Mε ομόφωνη απόφαση το Δημοτικό Συμβούλιο του Δήμου Θεσσαλονίκης ενέκρινε το βράδυ της Τετάρτης 16 Δεκ. 2015 την αγορά οικοπέδου, προκειμένου να χρησιμοποιηθεί για την εγκατάσταση και λειτουργία Κέντρου Αποτέφρωσης Νεκρών.
> Για το σκοπό αυτό προβλέφθηκε στον προϋπολογισμό από το Αυτοτελές Τμήμα Διαχείρισης Κοιμητηρίων το ποσό των 400.000 ευρώ, ενώ οι όροι για τη διενέργεια δημοπρασίας αναμένεται να οριστικοποιηθούν στη συνεδρίαση της Οικονομικής Επιτροπής.
> Ο πρόεδρος του δημοτικού συμβουλίου, Παναγιώτης Αβραμόπουλος, υπενθύμισε πως οι συζητήσεις για το αποτεφρωτήριο ξεκίνησαν το 2011, ωστόσο παρουσιάστηκαν δυσκολίες. «Είμαστε διατεθειμένοι να το κάνουμε, τα λεφτά υπάρχουν» είπε χαρακτηριστικά φτάνοντας στο σήμερα.
> Ο επικεφαλής της μείζονος αντιπολίτευσης, Σταύρος Καλαφάτης, ζήτησε να αναβληθεί το θέμα για να μπορέσει να απαντήσει στα ερωτήματα ο δήμαρχος, Γιάννης Μπουτάρης, που αναχώρησε για την Αθήνα. Ασκήθηκε κριτική στο δήμαρχο για «επικοινωνιακή χρυσόσκονη» όσον αφορά το συγκεκριμένη θέμα.
> ...





Ο Δ. Αθηναίων ψάχνει χώρο για αποτεφρωτήριο
05.01.2016 : 08:03
ΤΑΝΙΑ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ



> Ακίνητο για τη δημιουργία αποτεφρωτηρίου αναζητά και επισήμως ο Δήμος Αθηναίων με διακήρυξη-εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος που δημοσιοποιήθηκε χθες.
> Το ακίνητο, το οποίο μπορεί να νοικιαστεί ή να αγοραστεί, θα πρέπει να έχει έκταση 2.000 έως 4.000 τ.μ. και να βρίσκεται εντός των ορίων του Λεκανοπεδίου Αττικής. Ο Δήμος Αθηναίων προχωρά στην αναζήτηση χώρου μετά την άρση του περιορισμού όσον αφορά στη δημιουργία αποτεφρωτηρίου μόνον εντός των υφιστάμενων κοιμητηρίων. Στον νόμο 4277 το Νέο Ρυθμιστικό Σχέδιο για την Αθήνα, που ψηφίστηκε το καλοκαίρι του 2014, έπειτα από αίτημα των δημάρχων Αθηναίων Γιώργου Καμίνη και Θεσσαλονίκης Γιάννη Μπουτάρη, εμπεριείχετο διάταξη που επιτρέπει τη δημιουργία αποτεφρωτηρίων και σε άλλες περιοχές, εφόσον αντιμετωπίζεται ως μηχανολογική εγκατάσταση χαμηλής όχλησης, όπως και είναι. «Ηταν ένας περιορισμός που έκανε τόσο δύσκολη τη χωροθέτηση αποτεφρωτηρίου, ώστε πρακτικά την καθιστούσε αδύνατη», λέει στην «Κ» η δικηγόρος Λούσυ Κιουσοπούλου, η οποία και είχε συντάξει το νομοθέτημα λίγα χρόνια νωρίτερα, μετά από παράκληση του κ. Αντώνη Αλακιώτη, προέδρου της Επιτροπής για το Δικαίωμα της Αποτέφρωσης των Νεκρών στην Ελλάδα. «Χώροι αποτέφρωσης μέσα σε νεκροταφεία μπορούσαν να δημιουργηθούν μόνο με αλλαγή του ρυμοτομικού σχεδίου, δηλαδή ποτέ», εξηγεί.
> 
> Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να πουλήσουν ή να νοικιάσουν το ακίνητό τους στον Δήμο Αθηναίων θα πρέπει να καταθέσουν εγγράφως την πρότασή τους έως και τις 24 Ιανουαρίου. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στη Διεύθυνση Οικονομικών, στο Τμήμα Δημοτικής Περιουσίας του Δήμου, Λιοσίων 22, στο τηλέφωνο 210-52.77.381



Βαστάτε γερά. Κοντεύουμε.


----------



## Themis (Jan 8, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Βαστάτε γερά. Κοντεύουμε.


Θα βαστήξουμε, αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να βιάζεστε.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2016)

Η ενημέρωση άρχισε από σταθμό που άκουγα.

Συνήλθε σήμερα, Πέμπτη 14 Ιανουαρίου 2016, στην τρίτη Συνεδρία Της για τον μήνα Ιανουάριο, η Διαρκής Ιερά Συνοδος της Εκκλησίας της Ελλάδος, υπό την Προεδρία του Μακαριωτάτου Αρχιεπισκόπου Αθηνών και πάσης Ελλάδος κ. Ιερωνύμου.
http://www.ecclesia.gr/epikairotita/main_epikairotita_next.asp?id=1687​
Κατά την σημερινή Συνεδρία:

[...] Με την παραπάνω γενική διατύπωση παραβιάζεται η θρησκευτική ελευθερία της ορθόδοξης Εκκλησίας, οι ιερείς της οποίας δεν μπορούν διά νόμου να υποχρεωθούν να τελέσουν εξόδιο ακολουθία, εάν κάποιος ζήτησε θρησκευτική κηδεία, αλλά με την ίδια ή άλλη δήλωση είχε επιλέξει την αποτέφρωση της *σωρού *του.​
Άμα αρχίσουμε να έχουμε τέτοια ορθογραφικά προβλήματα και με τη γραμματεία της Ιεράς Συνόδου...

Αλλά ας έρθω στην ουσία:

Υπενθυμίζεται ότι κατά την σύγχρονη διαδικασία της κατ’ ευφημισμόν «αποτεφρώσεως» μετά την καύση της σωρού σε κλίβανο, ο ανθρώπινος σκελετός ρίχνεται σε ηλεκτρικό σπαστήρα (μίξερ, cremulator), θρυμματίζεται και μετατρέπεται σε σκόνη. Η Ιερά Σύνοδος αρνείται ότι είναι αξιοπρεπές για τον νεκρό να καεί σε κλίβανο και να θρυμματισθεί σε μίξερ και δεν διακρίνει ιδιαίτερες διαφορές της σύγχρονης «αποτέφρωσης νεκρών» και της «διαδικασίας ανακύκλωσης απορριμμάτων». Η Εκκλησία θεωρεί το ανθρώπινο σώμα ως ναό του Αγίου Πνεύματος (Α’ Κορ. 6,19) στοιχείο της υποστάσεως του ανθρώπου, που έχει πλασθεί κατ’ εικόνα και ομοίωση του Θεού (Γεν. 1,24) και για τον λόγο αυτό η ορθόδοξη χριστιανική παράδοση αντιμετωπίζει το νεκρό σώμα όχι ως «στερεό απόβλητο», όπως οι απολογητές της αποτέφρωσης, αλλά το περιβάλλει με σεβασμό και τιμή ως έκφραση αγάπης προς το κεκοιμημένο μέλος Της. ​
Θα μπορούσα να πω ότι και η ταφή των νεκρών δεν διαφέρει από την υγειονομική ταφή απορριμμάτων, αλλά υπάρχει διαφορά: τα απορρίμματα δεν τα ξεθάβουν στα τρία-τέσσερα χρόνια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2016)

Ναι, αλλά επειδή εσύ δεν έχεις πίσω σου την πείρα της επί χίλια εφτακόσια χρόνια κυβερνώσας εκκλησίας επικεντρώνεσαι στο προφανές και το λογικό και δεν βλέπεις την ουσία στο πεδίο της μάχης. Η ουσία είναι λοιπόν κτγμ ότι η ανακοίνωση εξηγεί για πρώτη φορά δημόσια τι σημαίνει «σύγχρονη αποτέφρωση νεκρών», την ωμή επεξεργασία του νεκρού σώματος· ως πτώματος και όχι ως σορού. 

Σε επόμενη φάση, ένας λαός που μυραίνει και λατρεύει τον νεκρό του θα πρέπει να απαντήσει τι ακριβώς θέλει μ' αυτές τις καύσεις και γιατί δεν αφήνει το κορμάκι του ανθρώπου του να ξεκουραστεί επιτέλους.

Σε επίπεδο πολιτικής και κοινωνικής αποτελεσματικότητας, βαθμολογώ την ανακοίνωση της ΔΙΣ με άριστα 10 με τόνο και cum laude. Καύση θα υπάρξει στην Ελλάδα (δεν γίνεται αλλιώς) αλλά δεν θα λειτουργήσει με (πολλούς) Έλληνες.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 14, 2016)

nickel said:


> [...] Με την παραπάνω γενική διατύπωση παραβιάζεται η θρησκευτική ελευθερία της ορθόδοξης Εκκλησίας...


Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε...


nickel said:


> ...της ορθόδοξης Εκκλησίας, οι ιερείς της οποίας δεν μπορούν διά νόμου να υποχρεωθούν να τελέσουν εξόδιο ακολουθία, εάν κάποιος ζήτησε θρησκευτική κηδεία, αλλά με την ίδια ή άλλη δήλωση είχε επιλέξει την αποτέφρωση της *σωρού *του.


Δηλαδή τώρα ο νόμος υποχρεώνει τους ιερείς να τελούν εξόδιο ακολουθία σε όποιον το ζητήσει; 

Ας με διαφωτίσει κάποιος.


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2016)

> τα απορρίμματα δεν τα ξεθάβουν στα τρία-τέσσερα χρόνια.



Ούτε τους νεκρούς τους ξεθάβουν μετά από τρία- τέσσερα χρόνια, όπως πολύ ξεκάθαρα μου θυμίζει ο τάφος του παππού μου (ο οποίος είναι και τάφος των προπαππούδων μου, που πέθαναν πριν 100 χρόνια σχεδόν). Αλλά άλλο μου κάνει εντύπωση:



> ...οι ιερείς της οποίας δεν μπορούν διά νόμου να υποχρεωθούν να τελέσουν εξόδιο ακολουθία...



Οι ιερείς δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι δια νόμου ούτε να παντρεύουν, να βαφτίζουν ή να τελούν θρησκευτικές τελετές, τί σόι φρούτο είναι αυτό; Είπε κανείς ότι θα κάνει νόμο για να κάνουν κηδείες με το ζόρι οι παπάδες; 
Μήπως ακόμα καλύτερα να τις κάνουν προκαταβολικά, ενώ είμαστε εν ζωή και πριν κάνουμε δηλώσεις για το να θέλουμε να καούμε, κατά την παροιμία τώρα που βρήκαμε παπά, θα θάψουμε και τους ζωντανούς (θα κάψουμε και τον αμίαντο/ όλα στα κάρβουνα) ;

Πάντως ναι, συμφωνώ με τον δόκτορα. Δεν είχα ιδέα πώς γίνεται η καύση μέχρι που διάβασα το πιο πάνω και το έψαξα στο γκουγκλ. Νόμιζα ότι σε βάζουν στον κλίβανο αφού σε γδύσουν και ότι γίνεσαι φρύγανο σε λίγα λεπτά και μετά αρκεί ένα φου και έγινες ένας σωρός άσπρη σκόνη σαν του τζακιού. Αλλά μάλλον δεν το είχα σκεφτεί καλά.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2016)

SBE said:


> Ούτε τους νεκρούς τους ξεθάβουν μετά από τρία- τέσσερα χρόνια



Εξαρτάται από το οικόπεδο και τα τετραγωνικά που μπορεί να αγοράσει ο καθένας.


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2016)

Στα χωριά δεν αγοράζει κανένας. 
Ας μην έκοβες τους δεσμούς με τον τόπο καταγωγής σου αν δεν ήθελες να πληρώνεις


----------



## Earion (Jan 15, 2016)

Αποτελεσματική η ανακοίνωση της Εκκλησίας; Ναι, αν το ζητούμενο είναι να προκαλέσει αίσθημα αναγούλας, στην παράδοση των σπλάτερ ταινιών. Ναι, αν αυτός είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να πετύχει το στόχο της και όχι η επιχειρηματολογία διά της λογικής. Γιατί να σε πείσει, ενώ μπορεί απλώς να σε κάνει να αηδιάσεις; Το αντεπιχείρημα σε αυτά είναι να αναρωτηθείς προς τι η παροχή τόσης λεπτομέρειας. Σε τι ωφελεί να μάθουμε πώς ακριβώς συντρίβονται τα κόκκαλα αντί «με ένα φου να γίνει ένας σωρός άσπρη σκόνη σαν του τζακιού»; Μήπως σε τόσες άλλες περιστάσεις στη ζωή μας, σε πράγματα καθημερινά, ωφέλιμα και ευχάριστα, είναι απαραίτητο να μαθαίνουμε όλες τις γραφικές λεπτομέρειες που προηγούνται; Όταν καταβροχθίζουμε ένα νοστιμότατο κοτοπουλάκι είναι απαραίτητο να έχουμε επίγνωση πώς σκοτώνεται με ηλεκτροσόκ στη γραμμή παραγωγής; Ή το μοσχάρι πώς το σκοτώνει ο μπάτερ (το ξαναθυμήθηκα στο Γκιακ); Και ακολουθεί η δεύτερη λαθροχειρία: η επίκληση της ιερότητας του σώματος. Τι θέλει να πει; Ότι οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες, που εφάρμοζαν την καύση, δεν μύραιναν και δεν λάτρευαν το νεκρό σώμα; Ίσα ίσα εκείνοι ήταν που λάτρευαν το ανθρώπινο σώμα είτε νεκρό είτε ζωντανό (και το λάτρευαν πολύ περισσότερο απ' όσο η χριστιανική Εκκλησία). Ή μήπως δεν υπάρχουν άλλοι λαοί και πολιτισμοί που εξαγνίζουν το σώμα στην πυρά; Από ασέβεια προς το νεκρό το κάνουν;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 15, 2016)

Ναι, η ανακοίνωση είναι εξαιρετική από πλευράς μάρκετιν. Πράγμα που μας δείχνει καθαρά ποιο είναι το βασικό μέλημα του εν λόγω οργανισμού: να κρατήσει τους πελάτες. Μπόλικο πάτημα συγκινησιακών κουμπιών με ολίγον από παραπληροφόρηση. 
Οραματίζομαι ένα ανταγωνιστικό δελτίο τύπου με λεπτομερή περιγραφή της σήψης μέσα στον τάφο. 
Ίσως και μια κρυφή κάμερα με απευθείας σύνδεση, ένα λάιβ - ή μήπως ένα ντεντ; :devil:
Μάλλον δεν καλοκοιμήθηκα και ξύπνησε το τρολάκι μέσα μου.


----------



## daeman (Jan 15, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> ....
> Οραματίζομαι ένα ανταγωνιστικό δελτίο τύπου με λεπτομερή περιγραφή της σήψης μέσα στον τάφο.
> Ίσως και μια κρυφή κάμερα με απευθείας σύνδεση, ένα λάιβ - ή μήπως ένα ντεντ; :devil:
> Μάλλον δεν καλοκοιμήθηκα και ξύπνησε το τρολάκι μέσα μου.



See Me Rot.com .... Live Cams from the Grave :devil:

Decomposition Cam at the Museum of Hoaxes  

Oh, hang on a minute, Andy Warhol's on live from his own grave camera. 

I wanna tell you my secret now. I see dead people, live.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 15, 2016)

Πάτρα: Αποφασίστηκε η δημιουργία Κέντρου Αποτέφρωσης Νεκρών 

*Με ευρεία πλειοψηφία η Επιτροπή Ποιότητας Ζωής του Δήμου Πατρέων αποφάσισε την δημιουργία Κέντρου Αποτέφρωσης Νεκρών (ΚΑΝ), στο χώρο του Βιοτεχνικού Πάρκου (ΒΙΟ.ΠΑ.) Γλαύκου Πατρών και συγκεκριμένα στον κοινωφελή χώρο Β32.*

Από την ψηφοφορία απείχε ο εκπρόσωπος της παράταξης «Νέα Πόλη» Χρήστος Μπακαλάρος, ενώ υπερψήφισαν την πρόταση της Δημοτικής Αρχής, οι άλλες δημοτικές παρατάξεις που μετείχαν στην Επιτροπή Ποιότητας Ζωής και είναι οι: «ΡΑΠ - Πάτρα Ανθρώπινη Πόλη», «Τώρα για την Πάτρα» και «Ανυπότακτη Πολιτεία».

Στην εισήγησή του, ο αρμόδιος αντιδημάρχος Παύλος Στάμος ανέφερε ότι η διοίκηση του Δήμου εισηγήθηκε την έγκριση της εγκατάστασης ΚΑΝ, καθώς και αποτέφρωσης οστών στον κοινωφελή χώρο Β32 του ΒΙ.ΠΑ. (Βιομηχανικό Πάρκο) - ΒΙΟ.ΠΑ., επειδή ο χώρος αυτός «είχε προβλεφθεί για "Χώρος Βιολογικού Καθαρισμού", που λόγω της εγκατάστασης βιομηχανιών και βιοτεχνιών μικράς όχλησης στο ΒΙ.ΠΑ. - ΒΙΟ.ΠΑ. δεν απαιτείται πλέον η κατασκευή του και τα απόβλητα των εγκατεστημένων επιχειρήσεων οδηγούνται στον Κεντρικό Βιολογικό Καθαρισμό του Δήμου Πατρέων». 

Επιπλέον, ο αντιδήμαρχος ανέφερε ανάμεσα σε άλλα:

«Η αποτέφρωση αποτελεί, παγκοσμίως, έναν από τους πλέον συνήθεις τρόπους διάθεσης των νεκρών. Στην χώρα μας, σχετικός νόμος, που παρέχει τη δυνατότητα στους ΟΤΑ να δημιουργούν και να λειτουργούν ΚΑΝ, υπάρχει από το 2006. Το έργο αυτό ικανοποιεί το αίτημα μερίδας του λαού που επιλέγει την αποτέφρωση. Η σκοπιμότητα του έργου τεκμηριώνεται και από το περιβαλλοντικό του όφελος σε υπερτοπικό επίπεδο, δεδομένου ότι περιορίζει την ανάγκη εξεύρεσης και τη δέσμευση σημαντικών εκτάσεων (κατάλληλων ή και παραγωγικών) για την ίδρυση νέων νεκροταφείων, ενώ συγχρόνως επιφέρει μικρότερη περιβαλλοντική επιβάρυνση σε σχέση με τη συμβατική ταφή. Είναι κοινωνικά συμφέρουσα, λόγω του κορεσμού που παρατηρείται εδώ και χρόνια στα νεκροταφεία της πόλης μας και όχι μόνο.

Με τη θεσμοθέτηση του νέου νομοθετικού πλαισίου για την ίδρυση - λειτουργία και χωροθέτηση των Κέντρων Αποτέφρωσης Νεκρών, δίνεται πλέον η δυνατότητα εναλλακτικής χωροθέτησης εκτός των υφιστάμενων κοιμητηρίων και σε άλλη θέση στην περιαστική ζώνη, η οποία είναι σύμφωνη με τις αρχές της βιώσιμης πολεοδομικής ανάπτυξης, διότι δεν δεσμεύει νέα γη κατάλληλη για άλλες ανάγκες, και επιπλέον επιταχύνει τις διαδικασίες υλοποίησης του έργου, διότι δεν απαιτεί απαλλοτριώσεις. Η προτεινόμενη, θέση, όχι μόνο δεν δημιουργεί οπτική επαφή και τυχόν όχληση σε κατοικίες, αλλά παρέχει την δυνατότητα, λόγω της μεγάλης έκτασης του χώρου, για δημιουργία ζώνης υψηλού πρασίνου. Η συγκεκριμένη θέση του προβλεπόμενου χώρου ΚΑΝ απέχει πολύ περισσότερο των 1.000 μέτρων από εγκαταστάσεις πρόνοιας και περίθαλψης, όταν το απαιτούμενο όριο είναι 500 μέτρα».

Με την εισαγωγή του θέματος στην Επιτροπή Ποιότητας Ζωής και στη συνέχεια στο Δημοτικό Συμβούλιο για την έκδοση του προβλεπόμενου Προεδρικού Διατάγματος, ο Δήμος Πατρέων εκφράζει τη θέλησή του να προχωρήσει άμεσα στην υλοποίηση του έργου. Για την υλοποίηση και λειτουργία του ΚΑΝ ο Δήμος Πατρέων έχει ξεκαθαρίσει πως είναι ανοικτός σε συνεργασίες και με άλλους Δήμους.

Σύμφωνα με σχέδια της διοίκησης του Δήμου, ο χώρος στον οποίο θα εγκατασταθεί το ΚΑΝ παρέχει τη δυνατότητα υψηλής φύτευσης με δύο και τρεις σειρές δέντρων πλάτους 12 ή 15 μέτρων έναντι των 5 μέτρων που απαιτούνται από τις κείμενες διατάξεις. Ακόμα, ο χώρος είναι πλήρως διαμορφωμένος, με ασφαλτοστρωμένους δρόμους, πεζοδρόμια και εγκαταστάσεις όλων των δικτύων (ύδρευση, αποχέτευση, ηλεκτροφωτισμό, τηλεπικοινωνίες). Σύμφωνα με τη νομοθεσία, στην εγκατάσταση θα πρέπει να συμπεριληφθούν δύο κλίβανοι αποτέφρωσης, ψυκτικός χώρος για την παραμονή των σορών, χώρος τελετών, χώροι γραφείων και άλλοι βοηθητικοί χώροι. Το κόστος κατασκευής θα είναι 2,2 έως 2,3 εκατ. ευρώ. 

*Δήλωση του δημάρχου Κώστα Πελετίδη *

Ο δήμαρχος Πατρέων Κώστας Πελετίδης με αφορμή την απόφαση της Επιτροπής για τη δημιουργία ΚΑΝ, έκανε την ακόλουθη δήλωση:

«Με την σημερινή απόφαση της Επιτροπής Ποιότητας Ζωής είναι πλέον δυνατή στο Δήμο μας η δημιουργία Κέντρου Αποτέφρωσης Νεκρών. Δίνεται έτσι η δυνατότητα στους συμπολίτες μας να επιλέξουν την τύχη των λειψάνων τους.

Η Δημοτική Αρχή σέβεται τις θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις του λαού μας, δεν κάνει διαχωρισμό με βάση αυτό το κριτήριο. Ο καθένας έχει το δικαίωμα να επιλέξει τον τρόπο με τον οποίο θα διαθέσει το σώμα του, ταφή ή αποτέφρωση, κανένας δεν πρέπει να εμποδίζει την όποια συνειδητή επιλογή των ανθρώπων εν ζωή.

Η δημιουργία αποτεφρωτηρίου θα γίνει με τους κανόνες της επιστήμης και της τεχνικής. Θα χρησιμοποιηθεί η πιο σύγχρονη τεχνολογία, για να μην υπάρχει περιβαλλοντική επιβάρυνση.

Στην ερώτηση συμπολιτών μας, αν αυτό είναι έργο προτεραιότητας, απαντούμε ότι, δίνουμε λύση σε θέματα που αφορούν τη ζωή του λαού μας, χωρίς να επιβαρύνουμε οικονομικά το Δήμο.

Από την πρώτη στιγμή που αναλάβαμε, είχαμε και έχουμε σαν πρώτη προτεραιότητα την ανακούφιση των λαϊκών στρωμάτων και την προώθηση έργων που θα αναβαθμίσουν τις λαϊκές γειτονιές. Αυτός ο σχεδιασμός δεν αλλάζει, όπως φάνηκε και από τη ψήφιση του προϋπολογισμού του 2016, όπου αναφέρονται τα έργα και οι παρεμβάσεις που σκοπεύουμε να υλοποιήσουμε»


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2016)

Επιτέλους, να μια δραστηριότητα που θα μείνει στην Ελλάδα, αντί να πηγαίνει στη Βουλγαρία.


----------



## SBE (Jan 15, 2016)

Alexandra said:


> Επιτέλους, να μια δραστηριότητα που θα μείνει στην Ελλάδα, αντί να πηγαίνει στη Βουλγαρία.


:lol::lol::lol:
Πέστο ψέμματα. 

Από την ανακοίνωση πάντως παρατηρώ ότι στην Πάτρα κυκλοφορούν ενδιαφέροντες συνδυασμοί δημοτικών παρατάξεων. Ο συνδυασμός «Ανυπότακτη Πολιτεία» αναρωτιέμαι αν αποτελείται από απογόνους Μεσολογγιτών. :clap:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 16, 2016)

Αν οι παπάδες αρνούνται να κάνουν εκκλησιαστική τελετή για κάποιον που πρόκειται να αποτεφρωθεί, ίσως ανοίξει ο δρόμος για ένα νέο είδος τελετής, αυτό που βλέπουμε στις αμερικανικές ταινίες: τα γραφεία τελετών παρέχουν χώρους για να εκτεθεί η σορός και να τιμηθεί από φίλους και συγγενείς πριν πάρει τον δρόμο για την αποτέφρωση. Μια χαρά θα το έβρισκα αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2016)

Μπα, εφόσον θα είναι στα χέρια της ΤΑ, θα καταλήξει θλιβερή γραφειοκρατική διαδικασία, όπως κατάντησε ο πολιτικός γάμος.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 16, 2016)

Η τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση θα παρέχει τους χώρους αποτέφρωσης, όχι τους χώρους για κάποια τελετή που θα μπορούσε να γίνει πριν. Δεν υπάρχουν ακόμα αυτοί οι χώροι στην Ελλάδα. Ορίστε πεδίον δόξης λαμπρό για τις επιχειρήσεις γραφείων τελετών, όταν ανοίξουν τα αποτεφρωτήρια των δήμων. Ο πρώτος που θα φτιάξει έναν χώρο που θα χωράει καμιά 200αριά άτομα, με ανάλογη σοβαρότητα και πολυτέλεια, και θα διαφημίσει ότι απευθύνεται σε εκείνους που επιλέγουν την αποτέφρωση, θα κάνει χρυσές δουλειές. Νομίζω.


----------



## Earion (Jan 16, 2016)

H φράση κλειδί της Ιεράς Συνόδου είναι «οι ιερείς δεν μπορούν διά νόμου να υποχρεωθούν». Α, μπα; Αξιοποιούν δηλαδή μια χαρά τους νόμους που τους δίνουν δικαιώματα, αλλά δεν δέχονται ότι μπορεί διά νόμου να υποχρεωθούν και για κάτι; Οι υπόλοιποι πολίτες γιατί υποχρεωνόμαστε διά νόμου να κάνουμε ένα σωρό πράγματα που δε μας αρέσουν, ή πάνε αντίθετα στα πιστεύω και την ιδεολογία μας; Πόσο ψωνάρες είναι δηλαδή οι παπάδες που —χρησιμοποιώντας ως δικαιολογία για ό,τι δεν τους αρέσει ότι δε συνάδει με τα βιβλία τους— θεωρούν ότι κανένας νόμος δεν μπορεί να τους υποχρεώσει να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους, για την οποία πληρώνονται μάλιστα δύο φορές; (Μία με τον μηνιαίο μισθό τους που πληρώνει ο πολίτης, και μία με τα —αφορολόγητα συνήθως— λεφτά που με το έτσι θέλω παίρνουν απ’ τους συγγενείς του νεκρού.)

Άρης Δημοκίδης. Οι αλαζόνες της Ιεράς Συνόδου που θεωρούν ότι οι νόμοι του κράτους δεν δεσμεύουν και αυτούς


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2016)

Η ΔΙΣ εξηγεί αυτό που δεν θέλουν να καταλάβουν πολλοί. Η ορθοδοξία στην Ελλάδα έχει τους κανόνες της, που δεν ορίζονται από το κράτος αλλά από την εκκλησία. Όπως δεν μπορεί να υποχρεωθεί ένας ιερέας να θάψει με ορθόδοξη τελετή έναν αλλόθρησκο, έτσι δεν μπορεί να υποχρεωθεί να θάψει και έναν άθεο (ή κάποιον που έχει κάνει πολιτικό γάμο, θυμίζω) επειδή ο νεκρός είχε θέσει εαυτόν εκτός του ορθόδοξου κλαμπ. Τελεία, παράγραφος.

Είναι άλλου επιπέδου συζήτηση κατά πόσο ένα κλαμπ, πολυτελείας έστω, δικαιούται συνταγματικά ή άλλα προνόμια.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 17, 2016)

Μα φυσικά και δεν μπορεί να υποχρεωθεί. Φυσικά και τους κανόνες της εκκλησίας τους βάζει η εκκλησία. Όμως* κανείς δεν το αμφισβήτησε αυτό*. Κανείς δεν είπε ότι θα υποχρεωθούν δια νόμου να κηδέψουν αυτούς που δεν τηρούν τους κανόνες της. Το να ισχυρίζεται κάτι τέτοιο η εκκλησία είναι κατάφωρο ψεύδος - και δεν είμαι εγώ βέβαια που θα ασχοληθώ να τους καλέσω στην τάξη, υπενθυμίζοντας τους κανόνες που οι ίδιοι υποτίθεται ότι θέτουν ("ου ψευδομαρτυρήσεις κατά του πλησίον σου μαρτυρίαν ψευδή" - αλλά ίσως η λέξη κλειδί είναι "πλησίον", ίσως δικαιούνται να ψευδομαρτυρούν κατά όσων δεν θεωρούν και τόσο πλησίον, από πνευματική άποψη βεβαίως βεβαίως).

Το σχόλιο του Δημοκίδη θεωρεί δεδομένη την ακρίβεια των όσων λέει η ΔΙΣ, ότι τάχαμου θα τους υποχρεώσουν να κηδεύουν παρά τη θέλησή τους όσους επέλεξαν την αποτέφρωση - πράγμα που δεν ισχύει. 

Εγώ θα διατύπωνα το σχόλιο κάπως διαφορετικά: θα τόνιζα το γεγονός ότι οι παπάδες, παρά τα όσα ισχυρίζονται, όχι μόνο δεν υποχρεώνονται από τον νόμο να τελέσουν ιεροπραξία, αλλά ούτε και θα μπορούσαν να υποχρεωθούν, μια που πρόκειται για δογματικά ζητήματα και αυτά δεν νοείται να ρυθμίζονται από νόμους του κράτους, παρά μόνον από εσωτερικούς κανονισμούς του θρησκευτικού οργανισμού αυτού του δόγματος. Και μετά θα εστίαζα στο γεγονός ότι, εφόσον αυτοί θέτουν τους κανόνες λειτουργίας του οργανισμού τους και δεν υπόκεινται σε νόμους του κράτους (και πολύ σωστά γίνεται αυτό), τότε θα πρέπει να χρηματοδοτούν επίσης αυτοί οι ίδιοι τον οργανισμό τους, και όχι να δέχονται να είναι κρατικοδίαιτοι. Διότι ως δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι θα έπρεπε όντως να εκτελούν ό,τι υπηρεσία τους ζητήσει το κράτος - πράγμα αδύνατον, όπως εξήγησα. Ας διαλέξουν λοιπόν τι θέλουν: ή δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι και να κάνουν ό,τι τους λένε, ή να κάνουν ό,τι νομίζουν αλλά να μην πληρώνονται από το κράτος. Όχι και έτσι και γιουβέτσι.*

Το μόνο που θα μπορούσε να απασχολεί τους παπάδες είναι ότι μπορεί κάποιος να έχει ζητήσει ρητά θρησκευτική κηδεία (ή να μην το έχει ζητήσει ρητά αλλά να είναι ΧΟ άρα θα κηδευτεί χριστιανικά by default ή να το ζητήσουν οι συγγενείς ασχέτως του τι ήθελε ο εκλιπών) αλλά να έχει επίσης ζητήσει ρητά αποτέφρωση, και εκείνοι να μην το γνωρίζουν, άρα να την πατήσουν και να τον κηδέψουν εν αγνοία του γεγονότος ότι είχε παραβιάσει τους κανόνες και άρα δεν θα έπρεπε να κηδευτεί χριστιανικά. Άλλο όμως αυτό και άλλο να λένε "μας υποχρεώνει ο νόμος" και "μας παραβιάζεται η θρησκευτική ελευθερία".

Αν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημά τους, ας ζητάνε μια βεβαίωση από τους συγγενείς ότι η ταφή θα γίνει στο χώμα και όχι με άλλον τρόπο, να τελειώνουμε. Κάποιον τρόπο θα έχουν να ξέρουν την τελευταία βούληση του νεκρού, τι στην ευχή. Άσε που εξ όσων γνωρίζω η κηδεία περιλαμβάνει και ευχές που λέγονται κατά την στιγμή του ενταφιασμού, οπότε θα το έβλεπαν ιδίοις όμμασι ότι τον βάζουνε στο χώμα. Τι ανησυχούν, μην έρθουν και τον ξεθάψουν την επομένη και τον κάψουνε;

Όπως αρνούνται να κηδέψουν αυτόχειρες, και κανείς δεν τους υποχρεώνει να το κάνουν, έτσι θα αρνούνται να κηδέψουν και όσους ζήτησαν αποτέφρωση. Δεν βλέπω πρόβλημα.

*


Spoiler



Ελπίζω να μην ανοίξουμε εδώ το θέμα της μισθοδοσίας των ιερέων και το πώς ξεκίνησε και το γιατί συνεχίζεται. Όπως και να ξεκίνησε και ό,τι κι αν ισχύει, σίγουρα μπορεί να βρεθεί τρόπος να μπει σε νέες βάσεις. Εγώ δεν θα το πάω προς τα εκεί για να μην φύγουμε τελείως εκτός θέματος, αν θέλει το πάει κανείς άλλος, ας μεταφερθούμε αλλού καλύτερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2016)

Βασικά συμφωνώ σχεδόν σε όλα (και απορώ γιατί τα έκανες γκρίζα).

Η μοναδική μου διαφωνία είναι στο απλουστευτικό σχήμα ότι οι ΔΥ είναι υποχρεωμένοι να κάνουν «ό,τι τους πει το κράτος αλλιώς ας μην πληρώνονται από το κράτος». Δεν είναι έτσι· είναι υποχρεωμένοι να κάνουν «ό,τι τους πει το κράτος *μέσα στα συνταγματικά καθορισμένα πλαίσια της δράσης τους*». Όλοι οι ΔΥ· από δικαστές και δασκάλους μέχρι γιατρούς και παπάδες. Αυτό που εσύ θέτεις (σωστά κτγμ) ως δογματικό θέμα, νομικά είναι συνταγματικό (και μάλιστα, μη τροποποιήσιμο).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 17, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Βασικά συμφωνώ σχεδόν σε όλα (και απορώ γιατί τα έκανες γκρίζα).


Επειδή νομίζω ότι δεν αφορούν άμεσα το θέμα του παρόντος νήματος. 
Εγώ δεν θα είχα θίξει το θέμα της ΔΙΣ, αλλά αφού αναρτήθηκε δεν άντεχα να το αφήσω ασχολίαστο.


drsiebenmal said:


> Η μοναδική μου διαφωνία είναι στο απλουστευτικό σχήμα ότι οι ΔΥ είναι υποχρεωμένοι να κάνουν «ό,τι τους πει το κράτος αλλιώς ας μην πληρώνονται από το κράτος». Δεν είναι έτσι· είναι υποχρεωμένοι να κάνουν «ό,τι τους πει το κράτος *μέσα στα συνταγματικά καθορισμένα πλαίσια της δράσης τους*». Όλοι οι ΔΥ· από δικαστές και δασκάλους μέχρι γιατρούς και παπάδες. Αυτό που εσύ θέτεις (σωστά κτγμ) ως δογματικό θέμα, νομικά είναι συνταγματικό (και μάλιστα, μη τροποποιήσιμο).


Θα είχες την καλοσύνη να το κάνεις πιο λιανά; Υποθέτω θα υπάρχει κάποιο άρθρο του Συντάγματος, κάποιο σημείο του δημοσιοϋπαλληλικού κώδικα. Αντιλαμβάνομαι λογικά ότι πρέπει να έχεις δίκιο, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω το νομικό πλαίσιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2016)

Ούτε εγώ ξέρω λεπτομέρειες. Ο ΔΥ ορκίζεται να τηρεί το σύνταγμα και τους νόμους. Το σύνταγμα προβλέπει βασικά και θεμελιώδη δικαιώματα, π.χ. ανεξαρτησία δικαιοσύνης ή επικρατούσα θρησκεία της Εκκλησίας της Ελλάδος κ.λπ. και κλείνει πάντα με το άρθρο περί υπεράσπισης του συντάγματος από κάθε προσπάθεια παραβίασης των αρχών του. Επομένως, ο δικαστικός αποφασίζει ερμηνεύοντας τους νόμους κατά συνείδηση, ο στρατιωτικός δεν στρέφει τυφλά τα όπλα όπου του πουν και ο παπάς ακολουθεί το καταστατικό και τις αρχές της Εκκλησίας της Ελλάδας. Κάθε ΔΥ εφόσον θεωρεί ότι οι ανώτεροί του προσπαθούν να τον αναγκάσουν να κάνει κάτι που είναι παράνομο (με την έννοια του αντισυνταγματικού ή και απλώς του εκτός ισχυόντων νόμων) διαθέτει μια σειρά από ενέργειες που μπορεί να κάνει (αναφορές σε ανώτερους, σε εξωιεραρχικές δομές κλπ) -- ή να παραιτηθεί.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 17, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινίσεις. Αυτό που θυμόμουν εγώ ήταν ότι ο δημόσιος υπάλληλος οφείλει να εκτελεί τα καθήκοντά του μέσα στο πλαίσιο της νομιμότητας. Υποθέτω θα ήθελε αρκετό ψείρισμα για να βρούμε πού και πώς ακριβώς ορίζεται το ποια είναι τα καθήκοντά του σε κάθε περίπτωση και το ποιος και πώς έχει δικαίωμα να ορίζει αυτά τα καθήκοντα (αυτό που λες π.χ. ότι οι παπάδες ακολουθούν το καταστατικό της Ε.τ.Ε.). Εγώ δεν είμαι καν σίγουρη ότι θεωρούνται "δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι", δεν γνωρίζω τον ακριβή ορισμό του δημοσίου υπαλλήλου (δεν ξέρω αν το γεγονός ότι πληρώνονται από το κράτος τους καθιστά "δημοσίους υπαλλήλους"). Αλλά θα έλεγα να μην επεκταθούμε άλλο εδώ στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.


----------



## Earion (Jan 17, 2016)

Ένας αστερίσκος εκτός θέματος, αλλά επιμένω να το πω γιατί στις μέρες μας πολλά έχουν θολώσει:



drsiebenmal said:


> ... το άρθρο περί υπεράσπισης του συντάγματος από κάθε προσπάθεια παραβίασης



... από κάθε προσπάθεια *βίαιης *παραβίασης (δικαίωμα και υποχρέωση του πολίτη, Άρθρο 120).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2016)

Ευχ! (Το έγραψα από μνήμης, κακώς προφανώς, αν και γλωσσικά δεν καταλαβαίνω τη διαφορά. :) )


----------



## Earion (Jan 17, 2016)

Χμμμ... θα μας πούνε να μετακομίσουμε ... :)

Προσπάθεια *βίαιης *παραβίασης: με τα όπλα, με στρατεύματα, με βίαιες οχλοκρατικές εκδηλώσεις. Αν, λόγου χάρη, συγκεντρωθεί πλήθος αγριεμένο στο Σύνταγμα με όπλα και εισβάλει στη Βουλή και τη διαλύσει, εκδιώκοντας ή αιχμαλωτίζοντας τους βουλευτές. Τέτοια.

Δικαίωμα και υποχρέωση υπαράσπισης του συντάγματος: Αν είχες τη δυνατότητα ή την ευθύνη να αντιδράσεις και δεν το έκανες (αν είσαι ο φρούραχος της Βουλής και αδράνησες) θα σου ζητηθούν ευθύνες.


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2016)

Θεωρώ το απόσπασμα από το άρθρο του Δημοκίδη βλακεία για τον λόγο που είπαμε ήδη: δεν μπορείς να υποχρεώσεις κανέναν να κάνει κάτι που είναι αντίθετο με τους ηθικούς κανόνες του- είτε αυτοί είναι αποτέλεσμα του επαγγέλματός του ή αποτέλεσμα θρησκευτικής πεποίθησης κλπ. Και υποθέτω ότι το δικαίωμα να δρα κανείς κατά συνείδηση προστατεύεται από τη νομοθεσία μας (κι αν όχι, γιατί όχι; )

Παράδειγμα: Μπορείς να υποχρεώσεις τον γιατρό που είναι κατά των εκτρώσεων να κάνει εκτρώσεις; Με το επιχείρημα ότι είναι δημόσιος υπάλληλος σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο; * Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να του απαγορέψεις να το κρύβει ή να εξαπατεί τους πελάτες του σχετικά με το ζήτημα. Δηλαδή αν του ζητηθεί κάτι τέτοιο να μην επιχειρήσει να αλλάξει τη γνώμη του πελάτη του αλλά να τον παραπέμψει σε κάποιον άλλον που μπορεί να τον εξυπηρετήσει. Ομοίως, δεν υποχρεώνουμε κανέναν να ορκιστεί αν δεν το θέλει, δεν υποχρεώνουμε κανέναν να τρώει μακαρόνια με κιμά κάθε βδομάδα κλπ κλπ. 

Όσο για το ζήτημα των αποχαιρετιστήριων τελετών, δεν βλέπω γιατί να χρειαστεί η ανάμιξη του δήμου. Ήδη όταν πεθαίνει κάποιος τα ληξιαρχικά και γραφειοκρατικά δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με την κηδεία (και τα έχω πρόσφατα όλα αυτά λόγω του ότι είχαμε θάνατο στην οικογένεια πριν τρεις μήνες). Ούτε σου ζητάει το ληξιαρχείο απόδειξη κηδείας. Απόδειξη θανάτου ζητάει. 

Υποθέτω ότι τα νέα αποτεφρωτήρια θα έχουν αίθουσα για την τέλεση τελετών, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς ανήκουμε σε κουλτούρα που λέει ότι συνοδεύεις τον νεκρό μέχρι το τέλος**. Δε νομίζω ότι θα περιοριστούμε στο να γίνεται η τελετή στο σημείο Α και να πηγαίνει ο νεκρός ασυνόδευτος στο σημείο Β για να καεί.

* Στο ΗΒ που όντως σέβονται κάτι τέτοια, οι γιατροί δηλώνουν τα σχετικά όταν πιάνουν δουλειά. Ομοίως, στο ζήτημα των γάμων ομόφυλων ζευγαριών υπήρξε στο νόμο και πρόβλεψη που έλεγε ότι δεν μπορεί το κράτος να υποχρεώσει οποιαδήποτε θρησκευτική οργάνωση (την επίσημη εκκλησία είχαν φυσικά υπόψη) να τελεί τέτοιους γάμους. 

** Σε κάποιο άρθρο που διάβαζα μιας Ινδοαγγλίδας ξεκομμένης από την ινδική κουλτούρα, που ο πατέρας της ζήτησε ινδουιστική καύση ανέφερε ότι επειδή ο ινδουισμός λέει ότι οι συγγενείς πρέπει να παρακολουθήσουν την καύση μέχρι το τέλος, το γραφείο τους έφτιαξε έναν προσωρινό χώρο με καθίσματα κλπ δίπλα στον κλίβανο. Περιέγραφε στο άρθρο πώς κάθισαν εκεί γύρω στις τρεις ώρες, ξεροψήνονταν στη ζέστη, κουβεντιάζανε και προσπαθούσαν να μην εμποδίζουν τους εργαζόμενους που πέρναγαν δίπλα τους κλπ. Προφανώς αν υπήρχε πρόβλεψη θα υπήρχε χώρος κλειστός με τζαμαρία.


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2016)

Υποθετική περίπτωση: Τι κάνεις με τον γιατρό που είναι μάρτυρας του Ιεχωβά στο θρήσκευμα και, ας πούμε, δεν δέχεται την ιατρική πρακτική της μετάγγισης ολικού αίματος; Τι είναι ανώτερο: το δημόσιο καθήκον του (βάσει του οποίου αμείβεται), ο όρκος στον Ιπποκράτη ή η θρησκευτική πεποίθηση; Είπα, εντελώς υποθετικό παράδειγμα. Έχω ωστόσο την εντύπωση ότι, εφόσον αμείβεται ο παπάς και από μένα τον άθεο, κάποιον λόγο πρέπει να έχω κι εγώ στα διαδικαστικά. Αλλιώς, να πάψει η Εκκλησία να υπηρετεί και τον Θεό και τον Μαμωνά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 18, 2016)

Πραγματική περίπτωση: τι κάνεις με τον διευθυντή γυμνασίου ο οποίος εν έτει 2014 αρνείται να δώσει απαλλαγή από το μάθημα των θρησκευτικών σε μαθητή ο οποίος την δικαιούται σύμφωνα με τον νόμο κι έχει κάνει έγκαιρη και νομότυπη αίτηση, φέροντας ως επιχείρημα για την άρνησή του "εγώ τηρώ τον νόμο του Χριστού"; 

Εγώ αν ήμουν Διευθυντής Δευτεροβάθμιας Εκπαίδευσης και προϊστάμενός του, θα του έστελνα γραπτή εντολή να συμμορφωθεί με τον νόμο, κι αν αρνιόταν (όπως και αρνήθηκε) θα έκανα πειθαρχικό έλεγχο. Οι εδώ αρμόδιοι δεν έκαναν τίποτα, παρά την εκτεταμένη αλληλογραφία με το Υπουργείο Παιδείας επί του θέματος. Ο μαθητής παρακολούθησε το μάθημα παρά τη θέληση των γονέων του και κατά παράβαση του νόμου, και δεν άνοιξε μύτη.

Σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση το 2015, δόθηκε γραπτή εντολή συμμόρφωσης και τηρήθηκε. 

Στο παράδειγμα του γιατρού, και σε κάθε αντίστοιχο παράδειγμα, είμαι της γνώμης ότι προέχει το δημόσιο καθήκον. Αν κάποιος δημόσιος υπάλληλος έχει κάποιες φιλοσοφικές, θρησκευτικές ή ιδεολογικές αρχές οι οποίες έρχονται σε αντίθεση με το δημόσιο καθήκον που θα κληθεί να υπηρετήσει, θα πρέπει να παραιτηθεί (και αν δεν παραιτηθεί και δρα σύμφωνα με τις αρχές αυτές αγνοώντας το δημόσιο καθήκον του, να τον απολύσουν). 

Το θέμα των ιερέων είναι ιδιάζον, βεβαίως, διότι εκ των πραγμάτων υπηρετούν πρωτίστως το δόγμα τους, και μάλλον θεωρείται ότι πράττοντας αυτό εκπληρώνουν το δημόσιο καθήκον τους (με δεδομένο ότι θέλουμε να έχουμε κρατική θρησκεία, βεβαίως).


----------



## SBE (Jan 18, 2016)

nickel said:


> Υποθετική περίπτωση: Τι κάνεις με τον γιατρό που είναι μάρτυρας του Ιεχωβά στο θρήσκευμα και, ας πούμε, δεν δέχεται την ιατρική πρακτική της μετάγγισης ολικού αίματος; Τι είναι ανώτερο: το δημόσιο καθήκον του (βάσει του οποίου αμείβεται), ο όρκος στον Ιπποκράτη ή η θρησκευτική πεποίθηση; Είπα, εντελώς υποθετικό παράδειγμα. Έχω ωστόσο την εντύπωση ότι, εφόσον αμείβεται ο παπάς και από μένα τον άθεο, κάποιον λόγο πρέπει να έχω κι εγώ στα διαδικαστικά. Αλλιώς, να πάψει η Εκκλησία να υπηρετεί και τον Θεό και τον Μαμωνά.



Ξέρουμε κανέναν γιατρό Μάρτυρα του Ιεχωβά να τον ρωτήσουμε; Δυστυχώς δεν έχω χρόνο να ψάξω στο ιντερνέτιο όπου είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα υπάρχει η επίσημη θέση της θρησκείας τους για το τί γίνεται με τα μέλη- γιατρούς, και νομίζω ότι οι ίδιοι οι ΜτΙ το έχουν λύσει το πρόβλημα μεταθετοντας την ευθύνη της απόφασης στον ασθενή. Ο γιατρός ΜτΙ συστήνει μετάγγιση, ο ασθενής ΜτΙ μπορεί να την αρνηθεί. Αν εντούτοις υπάρχει πρόβλημα θα περίμενα αν κάποιος γιατρός έχει τέτοιο πρόβλημα: 
α. να μην ζητήσει ο ίδιος να κάνει χειρουργική ειδικότητα στην οποία οι μεταγγίσεις είναι καθημερινή υπόθεση (δηλαδή να μην παει να γίνει καρδιοχειρουργός π.χ.)
β. να μην εργάζεται ποτέ μόνος του σε θέση που θα χρειαστεί να λάβει σχετική απόφαση, δηλαδή αν είναι βάρδια στα επείγοντα να μην είναι μόνος. Και να υπάρχει προσωπικό πρόθυμο και εκπαιδευμένο να κάνει τις μεταγγίσεις. 

Κάποια από αυτά τα προβλήματα όμως λύνονται από μόνα τους. Π.χ. γιατρός που δεν θέλει να κάνει τεχνητές γονιμοποιήσεις για ηθικούς λόγους, δεν θα παει να κάνει σχετική ειδικότητα, όπως δεν θα γίνει ειδικός στις μεταμοσχεύσεις κάποιος που είναι κατά των μεταμοσχέυσεων. Και δεν θα γίνει ιατροδικαστής όποιος πιστέυει ότι είναι αμαρτία να κόβουμε τα πτώματα (εντούτοις ιατροδικαστές υπαρχουν σε όλες τις χώρες και σε όλες τις θρησκείες). 

Τώρα, Νίκελ, λόγο στα διαδικαστικά μπορείς να έχεις εφόσον πληρώνεις, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι η θρησκευτική κηδεία είναι διαδικαστικό ζήτημα. Όπως ειπώθηκε πιο πάνω, δεν μπορείς να υποχρεώσεις ένα ΧΟ ιερέα να κάνει ΧΟ κηδεία σε έναν καθολικό ή έναν μουσουλμάνο. Εντούτοις, κι οι καθολικοί συμπολίτες μας και οι μουσουλμάνοι πληρώνουν τους ίδιους φόρους με σένα.

ΥΓ το ζήτημα που αναφέρει η Μελάνη κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι καθαρά ζήτημα προισταμένων, που θα μπορούσαν να το λύσουν έυκολα αλλά βαριούνται να κουνηθούν. Δε μου μοιάζει ιδεολογικό.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 18, 2016)

Εγκρίθηκε το αποτεφρωτήριο στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης, παρά τις αντιδράσεις



> Συντάκτης: Μάριος Διονέλλης
> 
> Το πράσινο φως για τη δημιουργία αποτεφρωτηρίου νεκρών στο Ηράκλειο έδωσε το Δημοτικό Συμβούλιο της πόλης, το βράδυ της Δευτέρας, παρά τις αντιδράσεις που προκαλεί το θέμα κυρίως στους κόλπους της εκκλησίας.
> 
> ...


Εγκρίνονται, εγκρίνονται, ελπίζω να μη μείνουν στα χαρτιά.

Και ο Ειρηναίος τι δουλειά είχε εκεί; Τον κάλεσαν ως ειδικό σύμβουλο; 
Θα μπορούσα να υποθέσω ότι πήγε απλώς ως ακροατής, όπως μπορεί να πάει κάθε πολίτης, και ότι έκανε απλώς ένα σχόλιο, όπως μπορεί να κάνει κάθε πολίτης, και το σχόλιο αυτό δημοσιεύτηκε σε αντίθεση με τα σχόλια άλλων απλών πολιτών που ο τύπος δεν ασχολείται μαζί τους. Αλλά στην φωτό τον βλέπω εκ δεξιών του προεδρεύοντος, πάνω στο βήμα και όχι απλό ακροατή.


----------



## SBE (Feb 18, 2016)

Ως γνωστόν οι ιερείς είναι σαν τους βασιλιάδες και λοιπούς επισήμους. Μόλις εμφανίζονται τους δίνουν την προεδρική.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2017)

«Ελπίζω να βρουν τη δύναμη κάποιοι δήμαρχοι και κάποιοι ιδιώτες να συγκρουστούν με αυτόν τον σκοταδισμό. Δεν μπορεί να έχουμε Μεσαίωνα εμείς και να καταφεύγουμε στη Βουλγαρία.
— Άννα Βαγενά
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500132062


----------

